# skull chair plans



## brentgolden44 (Dec 9, 2007)

hey guys, anyone got a plan for this thing?


> ?


? Thanx


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't, but, they are way cool.


----------



## brentgolden44 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a customer that wants a few, but I have never seen them with a footrest…...........


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I think if you Google "the Winfield Collection", I think they have it.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Cool looking chair - I wish I had the plans myself.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Scarey, HaHa


----------



## brentgolden44 (Dec 9, 2007)

OK…found these…..now I can build them….....................


----------



## Mikerobidoux413 (Mar 22, 2017)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/177815728/skull-chair-pattern-plans-only?ref=shop_home_active_28

plans for a better skull chair for sale….


----------

